# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  13.05.2012 Thaifest Mühlheim

## Enrico

..................................

----------


## Robert

War ganz ok da, aber es war auch am 12.5., zumindest stand es so auf en Postern vor ort, wir waren aber Sonntag mit meine Mutter zusammen da.

----------


## siam-wellness

Heute ist auch ein Thaifest! Sind grad auf dem Weg dorthin  :Blinzeln:   :cool:

----------


## Robert

Ich war schon da, die Veranstaltung letzes mal war besser, die hat auch Dana von Thai Style organisiert.
Die nächste ist dann am 18. und 19.8., Eintritt dann 5 Euro bei Vorkasse, an der Tageskasse dann 7 Euro.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da dann hinfahren, da ja vorher auch noch Bad Homburg angesagt ist!

----------

